# Garcia vs Jung



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

*Robbery?? (spoiler)*

your seriously telling me Korean Zombie didnt win that fight??


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

That was total crap. 







That is all.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I really don't think it matters who won that fight because NEITHER of them lost man. Fan-*******-tastic


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I had it 30-27 for the Korean Zombie. He should have won that fight. But there really aren't any losers in that fight. I mean, Jesus. Entertaining as hell.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Jung took the first clearly.

The 2nd was close, I gave it to Garcia.

The 3rd I feel was pretty clearly Garcia, as he was busier and landed more shots.

One of the most enjoyable, exciting fights I've ever seen.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i was leaning for the korean zombie... but it was a goddamn great fight


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I felt Jung won but that fight was so close it's hard to really definitively call it for either side. The only obvious round was the first. I felt Jung took the third but at that point I was so focused on him that I wasn't paying as much attention to what Garcia was landing. Then again Garcia running for a good portion of the third didn't do much for me.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

I didnt know much about "Korean Zombie" before 2night.

I know this. He won that fight. He also has a new fan.

WHAT A FIGHT 

FTR i had it 30-27 zombie. all the real big exchanges he won except the time he got stunned. but he landed several bigtime combos with knees attached etc. i thot he also had octogan control and was stalking the entire fight.

dont know how ppl say Garcia was busier, he was backpedeling alot and throwing out crazy haymakers that mostly missed. Zombie was more accurate and i think he landed more??

fight metric should be interesting.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

That fight was fukking AMAZING!! :thumb02: Me mucho likey punchy face action. Yeah- I thought Jung should have won but both guys fought great. I'm totally down for an instant rematch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MedicWanteD (May 27, 2007)

+1 on the Zombie. Got the knock down in the first, take down and submission attempt in the 2nd, octogon controll the whole fight. Garcia attempted takedowns but never completed any.

Also think Garcia did too much running in the 3rd.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I mean no real losers in this fight but yeah I had Jung winning. He pushed the pace, landed cleaner combinations, and his face relatively clean compared to Garcias.

btw anyone catch that exchange between Dana & Rogan?

pretty sure Dana said "Chung won that fight" and Rogan "Yeah, it was obvious" before they knew they were on air.


----------



## imissyellowcard (Mar 24, 2010)

close enough to go either way...but yeah, i think the korean zombie should have won. amazing fight. i was standing up clapping in my living room with my wife and kids giving me serious "wtf" looks.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

30 - 27 Zombie


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I was not even thinking about the score untill 2 min into the 3rd round..


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Man, I hope both guys get six figure bonuses for the greatest fight of ALL TIME.

And yeah, KZ was close to finishing every single round. 



alizio said:


> I didnt know much about "Korean Zombie" before 2night.
> 
> I know this. He won that fight. He also has a new fan.
> 
> ...


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Rogan just said he disagreed with the decision. Btw I heard FightMetric is not always accurate because they include blocked punches, because they're considered hitting the forearm, arm?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The decision was garbage. Jung clearly won the first and third round. Jung displayed aggression, octagon control and better striking. It was bullsh*t to say the least.


----------



## TheKoreanZombie (Apr 25, 2010)

War Korean Zombie :thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Leonard Garcia is everything that is wrong with MMA. The hell was that? It looked like he was throwing a softball


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

with better GNP Jung would have finished the fight in the 1st, imo. (especially the great chance he had with elbows while he was on top ) It's the 2nd time Jung drops a controversial decision... Hopefully he'll be back soon with more KO power to avoid leaving it to the judges like this again.

I noticed this from Stun Gun as well (striking is accurate but not enough power) They're both very talented but would greatly benefit from adding more power to their striking.

*awesome* fight nonetheless, loved it.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think he needs to add more KO power at all. I mean Leonard Garcia has a great chin, for Jung to have knocked him down was impressive enough.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

arkanoydz said:


> with better GNP Jung would have finished the fight in the 1st, imo. (especially the great chance he had with elbows while he was on top ) It's the 2nd time Jung drops a controversial decision... Hopefully he'll be back soon with more KO power to avoid leaving it to the judges like this again.
> 
> I noticed this from Stun Gun as well (striking is accurate but not enough power) They're both very talented but would greatly benefit from adding more power to their striking.
> 
> *awesome* fight nonetheless, loved it.



Jung's defense and overall cardio seems suspect too, good thing his chin seems zombie-like.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Jung took the first clearly.
> 
> The 2nd was close, I gave it to Garcia.
> 
> ...


This, I would like to add that the fact Garcia had Jung rocked in the second is a big difference maker in a close round. 


That was a war though, I think the only fair way to settle it would be a best of 7.:thumb02:


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I mean he was semi-rocked in the 2nd. More like stunned and he recovered quickly on his feet. I just thought Jung pushed the pace more, landed way cleaner and memorable combinations. His face was unscathed nearly compared to Leonards golfball forehead.


----------



## Steven831 (Sep 24, 2009)

imissyellowcard said:


> close enough to go either way...but yeah, i think the korean zombie should have won. amazing fight. i was standing up clapping in my living room with my wife and kids giving me serious "wtf" looks.


Same here


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SlowGraffiti said:


> I mean he was semi-rocked in the 2nd. More like stunned and he recovered quickly on his feet. I just thought Jung pushed the pace more, landed way cleaner and memorable combinations. His face was unscathed nearly compared to Leonards golfball forehead.


But Jung messed Garcia up in the first not the second. I mean both guys landed clean shots because neither guy seemed to try and avoid getting hit. This fight was 100% straight ahead like the corner men forgot to tell them it was ok to protect there face.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Leonard Garcia is everything that is wrong with MMA. The hell was that? It looked like he was throwing a softball


yeah its fun to just look at it and say "wow those guys are going all out".But saying stuff like "it was match of the year" or what not is ridiculous.That match required very little skill and whats worse id that he swings like a girl and he has little to no power behind those puches so things got redundant after a while


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Jung took the first clearly.
> 
> The 2nd was close, I gave it to Garcia.
> 
> ...


I actually felt the 3rd was clearly for Jung. He landed better shots and combos and I thought he was the agressor throughout the fight. The 2nd I felt was close enough for either guy. The first was clearly Jung's. I thought it should have been a UD for Jung easily. Can't believe Garcia won that fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

cisco2403 said:


> I actually felt the 3rd was clearly for Jung. He landed better shots and combos and I thought he was the agressor throughout the fight. The 2nd I felt was close enough for either guy. The first was clearly Jung's. I thought it should have been a UD for Jung easily. Can't believe Garcia won that fight.


There is absolutely no way to give Jung the 3rd, if Garcia had actually tried to box like that earlier instead of throwing looping bombs the whole fight there wouldn't even be a debate.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm only on the second round right now and all I have to say is, if this doesn't get fight of the night, I don't know rofl. This is the best scrap I've seen in a long time. When I first heard "The Korean Zombie" I was like "Really? What a retarded name" now I feel it's badass just because it fits perfectly.


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

Toxic said:


> There is absolutely no way to give Jung the 3rd, if Garcia had actually tried to box like that earlier instead of throwing looping bombs the whole fight there wouldn't even be a debate.


Garcia definitely was more accurate and cautious in the 3rd
but I felt that Jung landed better shots. He landed some nice combos during the last flurry they had in that round(IIRC). He was also the aggressor throughout that round.


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

that was the best fight i seen this year. WOW! Good job Garcia. I have to say i will never miss another WEC card again.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, just a quick thought. Jung came out and did what I was hoping Gomi would look like agaisnt Florian. Obviously Florian wouldn't ever bang with him like Garcia did (which is why I love Garcia) but, you know just go balls to the wall. I'm just excited that we had an asian come out and put on such a show after the dissapointment I felt from Gomi and especially Aoki.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, I am not one to call fights robberies but that is the worst decision I have ever seen. Complete and utter robbery there is no way to justify it. The only round you could even think about giving to Garcia was the third and that should have gone for Jung as well since those two extended combos were more effective and damaging than anything Garcia did and he was the aggressor for the entire round. Leonard Garcia gets gifted another win he didn't earn. The crowd was backing him throughout the entire fight and they booed the decision heavily that is how bad that decision was. The level of judging in MMA seriously makes the sport look crooked even though it isn't.




Toxic said:


> This, I would like to add that the fact Garcia had Jung rocked in the second is a big difference maker in a close round.


Rocking him isn't the same as a knockdown though and Jung came back later in that round and rocked garcia badly and put like a 15 punch combination on his face.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Zombie should of won and the fight was entertaining and left me giddy like a little school girl during the exchanges but it was far from a technical brawl it really did look like 2 drunk guys at a bar flailing their arms until someone got knocked out. It makes great television but it's not something I would be proud to call "the best fight of the year" or anything like that. 

For a great technical brawl see Randy vs Big Nog


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm watching it again right now, 

1st just ended, closer round then I remember it but the big fury and the knockdown cement a big round for Jung.

Second Round Recap on rewatch.
Jung misses a lot in the second, the first minute he only lands like one punch its all Garcia. Garcia pins Jung against the cage for 30 seconds (octagon control) couple good strikes by Jung, good body hot and head kick by Garcia, leg kick by Jung, good jab by Garcia, they both miss, good leg kick by Garcia, then good body kick, good fury by jung couple punches and then a knee by Garcia, real good shot by Garcia, they hit the ground but nothing really happened (dominant position by Jung)Gacia again is outlanding Jung who really isn't landing any solid blows, Garcia is CLEARLY landing the better strikes. Good 15 second fury by Jung followed by a good one by Garcia. Jung attempts a standing guillotine, head kick by Garcia. Both fighters exchange mild punches to end the round. This round is even more one sided on the rewatch. 10-9 Garcia NO QUESTION.

Round 3

leg kick by Jung, good exchange even. Good jab by Garcia followed up by a good knee and two more jabs. good hook Jung, head kick then leg kick Garcia. Leg kick Garcia,. good hook Garcia. Good fury of punches and kicks by Garcia. The exchange but Garcia is landing much more. Jung lands a nice hook as they break. Good body shot by Jung followed by a good hook. fury by Garcia ending with a great body kick. two leg kicks meh by Garcia. Couple blows by Jung, two bombs by Garcia and a good body shot. Great fury by Jung. Good exchange again Garcia landed more. exchange of weak jabs. two nice bombs by Jung. Heavy exchange advantage Jung, big knee Garcia, goood body kick. exchange a bit, Garcia with a good knee to the body. ghook by Garcia and the round ends with them swinging wildly but nothing connecting.
Easy 10-9 Garcia absolutly no question.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah it wasn't techincal by any means, but for me it was more exciting then any techincal fight I've seen. Usually when I'm watching beautiful techinique dominate someone (Mayweather vs Gatti) I kind of just sit there in 'awe' and try to see exactly how he's doing what he's doing. Looking at his feet, hips, shoulders, everything and just being amazed. Even throw out a 'Ohhhh' and an 'ahhh' when it's fit. But a brawl is when I just grab my head with both hands thinking 'omgggggg this is awesome i hope this lasts all 3 rounds!' rofl. Both types of fights are ******* awesome !


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

1st: Jung
2nd: Garcia
3rd: toss-up

29-28 either fighter...

judges might've given 3rd to Garcia just 'cos Jung was laying off for the first 2 minutes conserving his oxygen tank, I dunno...


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Idk, I just rewatched it and I think Jung took the 3rd round with cleaner shots towards the end. Garcia threw, but missed a lot. It was real close and could have gone either way really. Jung was pretty lax in the beginning of the 3rd so that might have been it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jung hardly landed anything with any oomph on it in the 3rd. It really isn't close Garcia clearly one the last two rounds just as clearly as he lost the first IMO. Wacth the fight and type it out while you watch and then read it, I just did and it was pretty clear who won.


----------



## dayslime (Apr 23, 2010)

*a*

you guys are idiots I guarantee check compustrike zombie won...leonard landed 1/4 of the punches zombie did and was stalking him the whole time and the second round he had his back

dana white and joe rogan thought the zombie won


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He had his back for 20 seconds and did nothing with it. Also your dreaming. I will take bets on this.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Im Mexican American (Chicano) and The Korean Zombie, clearly won that match!




alizio said:


> listen, i always cheer for La Raza.
> 
> Esp La Raza with the true Aztec heart of a warrior like Leonard has.
> 
> ...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok I watched this fight 3 times now and everytime I kept telling myself I was not going to get sucked up into the fight so I could watch clearly who landed more of the punches and controlled the octagon more. 

After watching it three times I came to a very Clear decision ..................................................... it is ******* impossible to watch this fight and not get sucked into it


----------



## TheKoreanZombie (Apr 25, 2010)

Im Mexican and the Korean Zombie dominated this fight

No matter what happens
This is the Korean Zombies night
forever


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M_D said:


> Ok I watched this fight 3 times now and everytime I kept telling myself I was not going to get sucked up into the fight so I could watch clearly who landed more of the punches and controlled the octagon more.
> 
> After watching it three times I came to a very Clear decision ..................................................... it is ******* impossible to watch this fight and not get sucked into it


I watched it and analysed it very closely and Edgar lands considerably more shots, even the ones Jung lands are more glancing blows or just shots with nothing on them. Really people may want to believe differently but that fight is not as controversial as people are making it out to be, it should have been a UD, you cannot justify giving either of the last two rounds to Jung.



JPNPanties said:


> *Im Mexican American *(Chicano) and The Korean Zombie, clearly won that match!





TheKoreanZombie said:


> *Im Mexican *and the Korean Zombie dominated this fight
> 
> No matter what happens
> This is the Korean Zombies night
> forever


What does this have to do with anything? I'm white but its pretty clear Aldo beat Faber,


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> What does this have to do with anything? I'm white but its pretty clear Aldo beat Faber,


Screw you Toxic you owe me a new shirt....I so just spit my beer all over myself when i read that


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well what I don't care if they are pink, purple or orange with green polka dots, 

_Disclaimer_

_If you ever find yourself having green polka dots see a doctor immediately._


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Toxic, it's okay man.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its always good man I just was laughing because two users in one page brought it up like suddenly it made there opinion more credible which I thought was weird.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Bad decision. But thats how it is: very often in close fights bigger name = nod on the judges scorecards.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Leonard Garcia and the Zombie over any GSP layn'pray!!!!!!!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That was F*CKING WRONG!!! The zombie won that fight hands down. I watched it and rewatched it thinking I missed something. Z0MBIE won 1st and 3rd no doubt, and the second was closely contested. I really think Asian fighters often get the shaft in american mma.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey everyone, WE are all winners with this fight :thumb02::thumb02:

but seriously, if this doesn't get fotn, zuffa would lose all credibility. Good candidate for foty, imo.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think it's safe to say that these guys will be getting the FOTN bonus, as well as probably another bonus under the table.


----------



## dayslime (Apr 23, 2010)

*asdas*



Toxic said:


> He had his back for 20 seconds and did nothing with it. Also your dreaming. I will take bets on this.


what did we bet again...:confused02:

http://www.fightmetric.com/fights/Garcia-Jung.html

and remember the submission attempt and the knockdown


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

When's the rematch?


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

A very bad decision, but I don't think anyone really lost anything, Jung gained a helluva lot of new fans.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

here is the scorecard (PIC) 

http://twitpic.com/1i8goz


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, what a fight! Bad decision, I scored it 30-27 Jung, but does that really matter? Both guys are winners after this fight. Sure 20 years from now some guy looking up Jung's career on wikipedia will say that he lost that fight. It will also say Fight of the Night though.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Best fight I've ever had the pleasure of watching live, possibly the best fight I've seen. Just a brutal slugfest, the zombie is deceptively stiff, and shuffling until he explodes on you. As I was watching this I couldn't believe it was on spike, and it was turning into a spiritual experience. I had to go reevaluate my life, and remember where I was after that one.

Who even needed the ppv after that? Live I felt Jung won and got robbed, on the replay I could see giving 2 and 3 to Garcia. 

Gotta love the universal language of spinning backfists.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That fight was just a brawl, it was a fight. Was it MMA? Well probably not but it was a great slug fest that I sure as hell enjoyed.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> That fight was just a brawl, it was a fight. Was it MMA? Well probably not but it was a great slug fest that I sure as hell enjoyed.


fully agree, every once in a while it is just nice to see technicality get thrown out the window and have guys go balls to the wall with their hearts out there for everyone to see throwing for the fences for 3/5 rounds.

having Garcia in the middle of one of the slugg fest going come on lets keep this going almost put a tear to my eye as I was out of my seat with my friends cheering at the tv. 

Win or lose these kinds of matches it does not matter when they make the crowd jump out of their seat and make the stadium shake on its foundation Dana will make sure that they have a long career ahead of them and will make it worth their while for doing what they just did.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

$65 large is huge for a guy like Garcia or Jung. I was literally on my feet in my living room watching that fight.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Its always good man I just was laughing because two users in one page brought it up like suddenly it made there opinion more credible which I thought was weird.


 kinda like ur fight breakdown that is totally different then compustrike or fightmetric or the numbers i have when i rewatched it or the myriad of ppl that are telling u, flat out, zombie won. include joe rogan, goldie and all the fans in attendence.

but yea. your own fight breakdown and numbers is the unbiased analysis we should all base our opinion on.

i think thats weird.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No you should watch it for YOUR self and base your opinion on that, all I am asking is kinda keep tabs on a strike by strike basis of what lands. FighterMetric is some guy watching it keeping tabs it is absolutly no more credible than if I did that myself, a human decides what lands what doesn't in there opinion and what constitutes a power shot. Why do you think FighterMetric and Compustrike's numbers never jive?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

alizio said:


> kinda like ur fight breakdown that is totally different then compustrike or fightmetric or the numbers i have when i rewatched it or the myriad of ppl that are telling u, flat out, zombie won. include joe rogan, goldie and all the fans in attendence.
> 
> but yea. your own fight breakdown and numbers is the unbiased analysis we should all base our opinion on.
> 
> i think thats weird.


huh? 

he was saying in the post you quoted that where you are from and the race you are has nothing to do with who won or lost the fight and does not make someones score of the fight more credible.

on this one alizio I think you read his post wrong


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sure it takes a lot of skill in MMA, and a lot of training to do what those two did in the octagon last night. I saw plenty of martial arts moves being used, and you can't say ultimate fighting without fighting. And that's what we all want isn't it? two men fighting to win.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

im not good with multi quote which is what i tried to do.

he was discussing the scoring of the fight among other things.

i will try to learn the multi quote in the future.

i still dont get this decision tho. toxic talking like he would take bets on it.... better not, go look at compu strike and fight metric. its a bet you lose.

my point is. ppl saying hey im mexican and i was cheering for Garcia hard but i realize he lost isnt valid.

but coming with some fight breakdown that is completely different then the numbers 3rd parties that do this for a living are providing is much more solid evidence?? 

i dont get that.

so those systems are flawed, but you are perfect??

the guys doing it for a living, fight after fight, dont know what they are doing?? but you are getting the numbers dead on?? 

despite the ppl in attendence cheering on Garcia from the start aswell.... who boo'd the decision and ppl like me, Garcia fans realizing he lost.

you put alot of credit into those wild haymakers i guess.

Garcia barely threw a credible punch til the 3rd, nevermind scoring points. he was just wild and getting picked apart.

the strikes landed numbers dont lie. i watched it again aswell. 

i guess this discussion ends here. if we cant even agree on what we saw.

im actually a garcia fan too. i didnt really know much about KZ.

octogan control and positioning was KZ all fight. so if the fight was that close.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Compustrikes numbers have not came out yet,while both are subjective I personally believe Compustrikes numbers are much more reliable than those of FighterMetric. (some fights they are vastly different)

I am not claiming to be perfect but you know what, break the fight down then, I tried to do it strike by strike, you just say, "Zombie won because I say so. Your wrong Toxic" Good argument. If you want to debate this fine we can do so calmly and respectfully. If your just gonna stomp your feet and hope I will agree with you it ain't happening.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

FIGHT OF THE YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## dayslime (Apr 23, 2010)

*dsf*

honestly im not even trying to be a dick but that was an obvious fight. Not a close one by any means...seriously watch again. I don't even see the point of typing a bunch of shit because its just so obvious. octagon control all zombie aggression all zombie the only grappling to take place all zombie the only knockdown in the fight all zombie. 

I have no idea what Garcia did better other than throw punches(spinning heel kicks) that miss or hit jungs guard and smiling a lot while hes getting punched literally by 7 8 punch zombie combos.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

From watching the fight KZ was much more technical, and winning all the wild exchanges, and definitely won round 1. Garcia had a great start to round 2, had a crap middle, and started to steal the round back at the end. You could conceivably lean in either direction. In the 3rd it seemed Garcia realized he was getting bested at the wild throwing, and used distance, and movement a little more, and that seemed to fluster KZ a little bit. He was winning the round until he got caught up swinging again, and lost it a bit, KZ had two hard charges in the 3rd, and again the round could go either way.

This was a split decision BTW, so it's not like KZ was flatout robbed. Any fight that goes the distance IMO is a draw, cause it becomes about a judges perspective on different aspects of a fight. And then all you knowledgeable MMA gods call the judges wrong. It's their call isn't it?

When I saw it live I thought KZ won hands down, 2nd viewing it was close. Judging isn't a science, and I wouldn't trust fightmetric, or compustrike either. Anything with human involvement isn't perfect, but isn't always the travesty alot of people make it out to be.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

All the methodology and strike counts and analysis seem pointless to me. That fight looked like a parking lot brawl. If it had been, at the end, KZ's buddies would have been hootin' and hollerin' while Garcia's buddies quietly forced him to get in the car.


----------



## KamikazeKid (Mar 22, 2010)

I was there live and to witness such bullshit really pissed me off. So I have taken it upon myself to photoshop this picture. Some one would of have done it eventually... hehe.


----------



## dayslime (Apr 23, 2010)

*ASas*



oldfan said:


> All the methodology and strike counts and analysis seem pointless to me. That fight looked like a parking lot brawl. If it had been, at the end, KZ's buddies would have been hootin' and hollerin' while Garcia's buddies quietly forced him to get in the car.


hhahaah that is seriously the greatest assessment ever i can just imagine this happening in a parking lot.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

NICE PIC. :thumb02:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

oldfan said:


> All the methodology and strike counts and analysis seem pointless to me. That fight looked like a parking lot brawl. If it had been, at the end, KZ's buddies would have been hootin' and hollerin' while Garcia's buddies quietly forced him to get in the car.


I'll be honest....

through all the shoot wrestling, technical BJJ omoplata's and GSP-esque lay'n'pray....once in awhile the MMA fan needs a good old fashioned brawl:thumb02:

that was a war...and yes, I wanna see a rematch


----------



## TheKoreanZombie (Apr 25, 2010)

Toxic I didn't say it because I thought it made it more credible

I did it because
people and especially MMA fans are shallow and completely pick their race over anything. 

Honestly if your brother was Jung you'd be like, **** my brother got screwed over

Seriously , 100%


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nah, maybe I am missing something but I'm white and I don't really do the whole racial pride stuff or cheering for a guy because of his race.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Quickly digressing away from an internet race debate (since they are always intellectual right?) and back tot he fight; I had it rounds 1 & 2 to KZ, round one he got a knock-down and round two he managed a take-down and gain a very advantageous position which should be scored more effectively than rocking someone, especially when KZ won the stand up aside from being rocked.

3rd round Garcia ran away and KZ seemed gassed, was the only round I could see going Garcia's way but would of been marginal.

Either way i had Zombie winning the fight, VERY clearly.

Excellent entertaining fight, both fighters should be proud.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

dayslime said:


> honestly im not even trying to be a dick but that was an obvious fight. Not a close one by any means...seriously watch again. I don't even see the point of typing a bunch of shit because its just so obvious. octagon control all zombie aggression all zombie the only grappling to take place all zombie the only knockdown in the fight all zombie.
> 
> I have no idea what Garcia did better other than throw punches(spinning heel kicks) that miss or hit jungs guard and smiling a lot while hes getting punched literally by 7 8 punch zombie combos.


This. To even argue that Garcia won that fight is ridiculous. He CLEARLY lost. Should of been unanimous for the Zombie. Jung's combos came straight out of a video game.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

lol dana's twitter during the fight


danawhite 

Let's see who wants this!!!!
about 18 hours ago via web
Reply Retweet

danawhite 
HOOOOLLLLYYY SHIT!!!!
about 18 hours ago via web

danawhite 
Holy shit again!!!!
about 18 hours ago via web

danawhite 
Holy shit!!!!!!
about 18 hours ago via web


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Compustrikes numbers have not came out yet,while both are subjective I personally believe Compustrikes numbers are much more reliable than those of FighterMetric. (some fights they are vastly different)
> 
> I am not claiming to be perfect but you know what, break the fight down then, I tried to do it strike by strike, you just say, "Zombie won because I say so. Your wrong Toxic" Good argument. If you want to debate this fine we can do so calmly and respectfully. If your just gonna stomp your feet and hope I will agree with you it ain't happening.


I'm glad other people are starting to come around to that, FightMetric is pretty much trash IMO. Half of their shit seems completely biased.

Plus, winning a fight doesn't = landing more punches. We've seen that countless times before and it's a hard truth for some to swallow in MMA. There are so many other deciding factors that come in to play in MMA other than just the amount of strikes landed. Frankie Edgar landed less shots than BJ in his fight but he still won. Why? Did it look like BJ was winning that fight? King Mo landed a HELL OF A LOT less than Mousasi in their fight but Mo still pulled that out due to controlling the fight and doing damage. Even though this fight was a slugfest, it doesn't matter that KZ landed more shots. If KZ outstruck him two to one with pitter patter shots and every shot Garcia landed was him swinging "From his grandma's house" it's going to have an effect in the judges eyes.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

M_D said:


> lol dana's twitter during the fight
> 
> 
> danawhite
> ...


Hahaha! pretty much sums it up. Now we *KNOW *who won. ....both?


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Korean Zombie is the greatest nickname ever. That was probably fight of the year so far.


----------



## dayslime (Apr 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> I'm glad other people are starting to come around to that, FightMetric is pretty much trash IMO. Half of their shit seems completely biased.
> 
> Plus, winning a fight doesn't = landing more punches. We've seen that countless times before and it's a hard truth for some to swallow in MMA. There are so many other deciding factors that come in to play in MMA other than just the amount of strikes landed. Frankie Edgar landed less shots than BJ in his fight but he still won. Why? Did it look like BJ was winning that fight? King Mo landed a HELL OF A LOT less than Mousasi in their fight but Mo still pulled that out due to controlling the fight and doing damage. Even though this fight was a slugfest, it doesn't matter that KZ landed more shots. If KZ outstruck him two to one with pitter patter shots and every shot Garcia landed was him swinging "From his grandma's house" it's going to have an effect in the judges eyes.



no...

how about judges are tricked by garcia's wild swinging and KAI screaming that hits nothing or is blocked by jungs guard
while Jung is literally hitting with crazy bombs that clearly rocked him at least 3 times in that fight. if you see a slow mo gif of all the crazy exchanges you see zombies deceptive head movements as he weaves and dodges every wild swing while wailing away at Garcia's face. obviously Garcia was scared of exchanging look at the third round he resorted to the greg jackson dont pass his guard running away safe strategy.

i dont know what else to say really. look at their faces. Garcia looked busted up. He was definitely hurt much more in that fight. And i guarantee when KZ works his cardio if theres a rematch he is gonna eat Garcia's brains in the second round.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I'm glad other people are starting to come around to that, FightMetric is pretty much trash IMO. Half of their shit seems completely biased.
> .



One that comes to mind for me that pissed me off is Fightermetrics vs Compustrike when comaparing Cote/Silva. Compustrike has almost as many punches landed by Cote in the first as Fightermetric has him land the entire fight, when examining Silva's numbers Fightermetric has him practically landing virtually everything while Compustrike only gives him a 50% rate.

Garcia landed that shots that mattered in the second, they swung wildly countless times and Jung is hardly landing while Garcia is throwing wild haymakers they are finding there home. I don't care how many punches Jung threw I would bet less than half of what he threw in the last two rounds landed.


----------



## dayslime (Apr 23, 2010)

*h*

no...


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Amazing fight from both guys. One of the best fights I've ever seen..... but Jung won it.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

someone is in love with garcia



jp


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

*Hey*

IS there any where i can see this jung garcia fight? i fell a sleep at
8 40 :thumbsdown:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Try here.

http://video.mmator.com/2010/04/leonard-garcia-vs-chan-sung-jung-wec-48.html


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, pretty surprising more people here didn't think Garcia won, or even feel it was a close fight. Usually opinions are waaay more divided here on a controversial split decision. Hell, even more people though Bisping beat Hamill. I certainly felt Garcia won. I'll try to rewatch it some time and reassess.

I mean, it was a pretty close fight and all and I wouldn't have been disappointed in the least had it went to Jung. Seems like the Korean Zombie has definitely captured the hearts, minds, and imaginations of most here. Is it the nickname? Is it his weird slow shuffle followed by whirling dervish fighting style?

He's definitely got a new fan in me as well, but uh...there sure seems to be an inordinate amount of Korean Koolaid flowing.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Wow, pretty surprising more people here didn't think Garcia won, or even feel it was a close fight. Usually opinions are waaay more divided here on a controversial split decision. Hell, even more people though Bisping beat Hamill. I certainly felt Garcia won. I'll try to rewatch it some time and reassess.
> 
> I mean, it was a pretty close fight and all and I wouldn't have been disappointed in the least had it went to Jung. Seems like the Korean Zombie has definitely captured the hearts, minds, and imaginations of most here. Is it the nickname? Is it his weird slow shuffle followed by whirling dervish fighting style?
> 
> He's definitely got a new fan in me as well, but uh...there sure seems to be an inordinate amount of Korean Koolaid flowing.


I think everyone expected to see another Asian come to American MMA promotions and get destroyed as Asian boxing hasn't been real successful. I didn't know the guy at all coming into the fight but saw his build and I know Garcia is a true fighter and figured it was a feeder fight for Garcia. The guy has heart and a chin from hell. His striking was also not what I expected from any perspective. Little dude with the "Hit me and I'll hit you until one of us falls down" mentality never seems to go well for them. 

I think Jung did Korea and the entire MMA community proud. I'm a fan and I think an immediate rematch would be fantastic.


----------



## dayslime (Apr 23, 2010)

*asd*

Im sorry but Koreans have always had more heart than the Japanese(probably cultural background all Koreans think they're the underdogs against the rest of the world). Don't compare em totally different mindsets and style.

if you guys knew anything about boxing Korea has produced amazing champions in the lower weight classes like the korean hawk probably the greatest flyweight of all times(recently inducted in boxing hall of fame). and guess what the stereotypical Korean style of boxing is exactly like the way korean zombie fights mma. Metal chin and heart, volume punching and Constantly going forward. hes basically the stereotypical Korean fighter as Jordan Breen stated in his twitter.

so in another words people have to stop using the word Asian in such an umbrella term. Japanese have always had a more technical style while Koreans always have that brawler mentality. obviously not all the time but you get my gist.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That was a brawl... they both got caught, they both landed.

Those two left it all in the cage... I feel it was alot closer than some others see it...

I'm not upset at the call by the refs.. they both fought like the winner.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

dayslime said:


> Im sorry but Koreans have always had more heart than the Japanese(probably cultural background all Koreans think they're the underdogs against the rest of the world). Don't compare em totally different mindsets and style.
> 
> if you guys knew anything about boxing Korea has produced amazing champions in the lower weight classes like the korean hawk probably the greatest flyweight of all times(recently inducted in boxing hall of fame). and guess what the stereotypical Korean style of boxing is exactly like the way korean zombie fights mma. Metal chin and heart, volume punching and Constantly going forward. hes basically the stereotypical Korean fighter as Jordan Breen stated in his twitter.
> 
> so in another words people have to stop using the word Asian in such an umbrella term. Japanese have always had a more technical style while Koreans always have that brawler mentality. obviously not all the time but you get my gist.


Cool, thanks for the heads up. I guess I consider MMA predominately an American sport right now and that other areas of the world still have some catching up to do. Thanks for your thoughts and making some distinctions!

+rep!


----------



## dayslime (Apr 23, 2010)

*a*

no problem obviously im slightly generalizing but the Japanese in general are more flamboyant and do the whole wrestling influenced spectacle things. Koreans are usually just hard nosed tough as nails guys doing their jobs.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> This, I would like to add that the fact Garcia had Jung rocked in the second is a big difference maker in a close round.
> 
> 
> That was a war though, I think the only fair way to settle it would be a best of 7.:thumb02:


"best of 7" made me laugh hard. That was an incredible fight, very exciting. I'm a Garcia fan, but Zombie seemed to have more control over his attack. Had Leonard been able to connect in his onslaught, he might have scored a knockout...but he was throwing hay and missing most of them. I think Rogan said something like "that uppercut came from his Grandma's house..." I forget what it was exactly.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pictures are indeed worth a thousand words...lolz!

If you enjoyed this pic as much as I have feel free to rep me.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Pictures are indeed worth a thousand words...lolz!
> 
> If you enjoyed this pic as much as I have feel free to rep me.


They're thanking each other for 65k FotN bonus. :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

anybody got any links that still work? 

this wasn't broadcast in the UK and i really want to see this fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I'm watching it again right now,
> 
> 1st just ended, closer round then I remember it but the big fury and the knockdown cement a big round for Jung.
> 
> ...


So I read this the other day and thought to myself "Wow that isn't how I remember the second round at all I bet he is just making shit up to support his original view.". So I just watched the second round again and I was right you were. 

First of all neither of the head kicks Garcia threw landed they were both blocked and you failed to mention that Jung landed one flush. Second of all Jung landed about 5-10(hard to tell how many of the ones to the head got through) knees you failed to mention. You played up the little that Garcia did and downplayed the more impressive things Jung did. KZ was so badly rocked that he dodged two thirds of the strikes Garcia threw at him in the flurry that followed.

Holding onto a guy doing nothing is octagon control but scoring a takedown taking a guys back and landing about 6-9 punches from that position isn't meaningful apparently. That "good flurry" was between 12-20 strikes unanswered(becuase garcia was rocked and couldn't get his arms going) I didn't feel like watching it in slow motion to count every single one I got past ten and stopped but he kept going. 

Without KZ being rocked early on this should have been a 10-8 round for him. Even with that saying it is 10-9 for KZ is being generous to Garcia who spent most of the round getting tooled or retreating(octagon control).


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Meh, the picture posted above makes all of our squabbling invalid. I hope those boys have a home in the WEC for their entire careers.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> So I read this the other day and thought to myself "Wow that isn't how I remember the second round at all I bet he is just making shit up to support his original view.". So I just watched the second round again and I was right you were.
> 
> First of all neither of the head kicks Garcia threw landed they were both blocked and you failed to mention that Jung landed one flush. Second of all Jung landed about 5-10(hard to tell how many of the ones to the head got through) knees you failed to mention. You played up the little that Garcia did and downplayed the more impressive things Jung did. KZ was so badly rocked that he dodged two thirds of the strikes Garcia threw at him in the flurry that followed.
> 
> ...


Jung only landed 3 knees in the second. I counted those as best I could watching the replay of the event (that wasn't from a video I could start and stop I was actually doing it while watching it on tv.) I would have to watch it against while being able to stop and start it to know for sure but the numbers a not even close to being as one sided for Jung as everyone makes it out to be and I stand behind confidently saying Garcia won that fight. I would also like to point out that Jung does not get more point for swinging at air when Garcia unloads on him than Garcia gets when he doesn't put his hands up. Same thing they are getting hit in the face and you don't get points for getting hit.


----------



## Franco (Sep 24, 2009)

Very entertaining fight. As a viewer, I was going back and forth with anticipation of a knock out. I was woozy at the end and what a ride. It did seem that Jung should have won the decision, at so do others. But like Garcia said, he did his job and it's not his job to call it. But Garcia did miss a lot of shots. Well, still, what a great fight!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The third round probably sealed the deal as it's the last impression the judges get. Leonard was more cautious and he picked his shots more carefully going toe to toe sporadically. If the 1st round would have been the 3rd round I think Jung might have squeezed it out. Plus it's one of those things where Garcia is the more recognizable fighter. Overall I think that's a minor element, the judges scored it the way they saw it. It'll leave it open for another match down the line. 

That pic reminded me of "Best Of The Best" and "Blood Sport"...lolz! 

OK USA!!!


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

*Highway ROBBERY*

Jung won that fight... I mean come on. What a god damn robbery.

One of the best fights I have seen, but wow did the dude get ROBBED.

I guess WEC judging is as shitty as UFC judging (no surprise, same company, same commission).

This WEC PPV was better than 95% of the UFC PPVs though. Great stuff.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just seen the fight this morning, and forget the decision, that was an epic fight. It was a very close encounter, so I don't think it was a robbery either way, though I did have Jung winning the fight. Who cares though. We got to see one of the greatest toe-to-toe battles since Griffin vs Bonnar. Such an epic fight. Loved the way Garcia was winging those punches, it was like watching Wanderlei Silva on Speed, it was mental. Already nailed down for Fight of the Year for me, it's going to take some beating anyway.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Finally managed to find a working video of this fight and what can i say?! WOW!!!! what a fight.

Regardless of the result, which could have gone either way, it was a great watch.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

What a hilarious fight :thumb02:

Jung won it. he was robbed.
Bring on the rematch: Dawn of the Dead 2


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

I would have gone split decision Jung, but it was *that* close. But that doesn't matter. That is the best most _offensive_ standup UFC fight I have ever seen. That was better than Griffin-Bonnar I. In fact, (and I went and viewed it again beofre I wrote this) that was three rounds like Hagler-Hearns round I.


I don't know if that wasn't 'Fight of the Night', but I can't concieve of how it wasn't. Dana ought to drop an extra 50 grand on both those guys. He made ten times that in exra PPV sales, just in the seventeen-and-a-half minutes of that fight.

Re-match. On the PPV undercard of a *UFC* event.


----------

